# Beach club villas match today



## 1965 (Dec 4, 2014)

i matched today a DVC BEach club villa  one bedroom and one bathroom
May 16,2015 to May 23,2015  It was an ongoing RCI search
It cost me (40) RCI TPU weeks points.


----------



## Merbears (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merbears (Dec 4, 2014)

Did RCI email or call? Just curious what to hopefully expect .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashamen (Dec 4, 2014)

1965 said:


> May 26,2015 to May 23,2015



So you're checking in on the 26th and checking out 3 days earlier?


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 4, 2014)

tashamen said:


> So you're checking in on the 26th and checking out 3 days earlier?



I think it should have read 16 - 23. ????


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 4, 2014)

tashamen said:


> So you're checking in on the 26th and checking out 3 days earlier?


 
It's the DVC Interstellar Beach Club Villas.


----------



## 1965 (Dec 4, 2014)

It was an auto confirm on the website
a hold for (72) hours till i confirmed


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 4, 2014)

1965 said:


> It was an auto confirm on the website
> a hold for (72) hours till i confirmed



Good for you.  I had the same thing, the ongoing search matched, it was put on hold as I did not check off auto confirm and I had 72 hours to confirm.


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 5, 2014)

1965 said:


> It was an auto confirm on the website
> a hold for (72) hours till i confirmed





GrayFal said:


> Good for you. I had the same thing, the ongoing search matched, it was put on hold as I did not check off auto confirm and I had 72 hours to confirm.


RCI holds are usually until end of the _next business _day, which actually releases around 1 AM eastern.  Only time it would be 72 hours is if it matches on a Friday.  You sure about the 72 hours?

 BTW, there was a 1bdrm BCV Apr 12 sighting over on the Sightings board on Monday.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 5, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> RCI holds are usually until end of the _next business _day, which actually releases around 1 AM eastern. Only time it would be 72 hours is if it matches on a Friday. You sure about the 72 hours?



When I got my Aulani confirmation a few moths ago, I got the match on a Tuesday and was given 72 hours to confirm.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> RCI holds are usually until end of the _next business _day, which actually releases around 1 AM eastern.  Only time it would be 72 hours is if it matches on a Friday.  You sure about the 72 hours?
> 
> BTW, there was a 1bdrm BCV Apr 12 sighting over on the Sightings board on Monday.


IIRC, things you put on hold "by hand" have until the next business day.  Holds that match an OGS have a longer confirmation window, though it may vary from platform to platform.  I just had a match via the Wyndham portal this morning (Friday) that gave me until close of business Monday to confirm.


----------



## Culli (Dec 5, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> RCI holds are usually until end of the _next business _day, which actually releases around 1 AM eastern.  Only time it would be 72 hours is if it matches on a Friday.  You sure about the 72 hours?
> 
> BTW, there was a 1bdrm BCV Apr 12 sighting over on the Sightings board on Monday.




Yup I got that one and a BWV for my mom going to be a great spring vacation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 5, 2014)

bnoble said:


> IIRC, things you put on hold "by hand" have until the next business day. Holds that match an OGS have a longer confirmation window, though it may vary from platform to platform. I just had a match via the Wyndham portal this morning (Friday) that gave me until close of business Monday to confirm.


Thanks -- makes sense. It's been so long since I got an OGS match I forgot 


Culli said:


> Yup I got that one and a BWV for my mom going to be a great spring vacation!


So you're the one snagging them up  I'm still waiting for two 1 bdrms in late march for the same exact reason.  Have fun!


----------



## Culli (Dec 6, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Thanks -- makes sense. It's been so long since I got an OGS match I forgot So you're the one snagging them up  I'm still waiting for two 1 bdrms in late march for the same exact reason.  Have fun!




Must have been in pts not weeks as my searches didn't hit.  Wanted a 2br but I'm very happy with this as most expensive DVC pts time of year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 7, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> RCI holds are usually until end of the _next business _day, which actually releases around 1 AM eastern.  Only time it would be 72 hours is if it matches on a Friday.  You sure about the 72 hours?
> 
> BTW, there was a 1bdrm BCV Apr 12 sighting over on the Sightings board on Monday.




As the others confirmed below, extremely sure! 





Beefnot said:


> When I got my Aulani confirmation a few moths ago, I got the match on a Tuesday and was given 72 hours to confirm.





bnoble said:


> IIRC, things you put on hold "by hand" have until the next business day.  Holds that match an OGS have a longer confirmation window, though it may vary from platform to platform.  I just had a match via the Wyndham portal this morning (Friday) that gave me until close of business Monday to confirm.





Culli said:


> Yup I got that one and a BWV for my mom going to be a great spring vacation!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

